# you got an extra 100K laying around?



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

http://cgi.ebay.com/ATLAS-SLOT-CAR-...380304998729?pt=Slot_Cars&hash=item588bf1c149


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Sure Jim!

Er better yet....lets go half-zeez on it!?

Check's in the mail!


----------



## Hornet (Dec 1, 2005)

edit.


----------



## Jim Norton (Jun 29, 2007)

Nonetheless thats a pretty great collection! Looks like a hobby counter from the 1960s!

Jim Norton
Huntsville, AL


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

Bill Hall said:


> Sure Jim!
> 
> Er better yet....lets go half-zeez on it!?
> 
> Check's in the mail!


sure thing Bill.... the check is in the mail


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

I've seen that one a few times before. Isn't that one of Mr. Coney's dream lots?


----------



## bobwoodly (Aug 25, 2008)

slotcarman12078 said:


> I've seen that one a few times before. Isn't that one of Mr. Coney's dream lots?


I normally don't say anything negative so I'd better stop here.... I would call it a crack lot, as in "on crack" lot...


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

His prices have always been over the top. He got me a few times when I was a newbie and didn't know any better. Nothing like paying 200 bucks for the same car you can find later for 40... man, was I dumb!


----------



## 22tall (Jul 28, 2002)

slotcarman12078 said:


> I've seen that one a few times before. Isn't that one of Mr. Coney's dream lots?


Try Bob Beers. I got some stuff from him in the past. He had some items listed on ebay with reserve prices. I asked what the reserve prices were and he said they were very high and that he didn't expect to sell them just wanted to let people know they are out there.


----------



## GOODWRENCH88 (Feb 3, 2009)

I Might. Let Me Count My Quarters. I Will Have To Sell The Lot I Bought Last Week I Think Before I Can.


----------



## krazcustoms (Nov 20, 2003)

22tall said:


> Try Bob Beers. I got some stuff from him in the past. He had some items listed on ebay with reserve prices. I asked what the reserve prices were and he said they were very high and that he didn't expect to sell them just wanted to let people know they are out there.


Nope. This one is Mr. Coney.


----------



## T-Jet Racer (Nov 16, 2006)

Aint bad.......


----------



## afxcrazy (Aug 23, 2008)

offer 80K and I bet he jumps on it!!


----------

